# ? right after the kill



## bones (Nov 24, 2011)

Okay right after you kill a bobcat or cougar do you need to gut the cats or just leave them the way they are I have killed lots of deer and elk so I can gut just curious if you need to or not any help would be helpful thanks


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Guess it depends on what you are going to do with it!! Bobcat would probably taste like Lynx which they say is good, and lions I know they have on the menu at game banquets. If your selling on the fur market you'll case or tube skin it, if for yourself you'll want to get the hide off as soon as possible especially if you don't have any freezing temps. otherwise deterioration will start to set in it rather quickly.

If it was me and I only wanted say the hams I would tube skin it first ( keeps the fur cleaner ) then worry about what cuts of meat I would want. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Eating cats! (small yellow guy being violently sick)


----------



## AKtrapper (Oct 11, 2011)

Ha Ha That's funny.....

I felt the same way once, but I have to admit that Lynx is good stuff!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its wrong!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Since I don't eat em, I see no reason to gut them. Just skin em out while they are still warm!


----------



## bones (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks I hear lion taste great hopefully I will find out soon


----------

